# Need help with Live streaming.



## Rick Collins (May 23, 2021)

Our church has been doing Live Stream with a phone for a while. We have made the jump to a Sony nx-110 (in think, Know it's a Sony). To a Roland V-1HD switcher box, to a laptop to do the Stream. We are running thru OBS live stream app. on Face Book. Now, the problem.
First, we can't get the sound from our sound board thru the mixer and out live. today, even though it WAS broadcasting Live picture. When we tried to get into the settings. I must have clicked on the wrong thing and can't even get a picture now, Just a blue screen. anybody got an idea ???


----------



## Calc (May 24, 2021)

We'll need more information. 
What has the blue screen?
What model sound board? I see you mention an x32 in your previous posts.
How is sound getting to the laptop? Through the camera? The switcher? USB from the board?


----------



## Rick Collins (May 24, 2021)

OK, the blue screen was when we had FB open to do the live stream. The blue was where the video picture should have been. 
Yes, we are using the x32 for the sound. It's plugged into the switcher. we are getting the sound to the preview monitor. Just not to the laptop and/or the live feed.
So, to recap. Camera, sound all to the switcher box. Preview, and laptop come OUT of the switcher box.


----------



## Calc (May 24, 2021)

Looking at the spec sheet on the mixer, it looks like it only has HDMI out. I doubt the laptop has an HDMI in, so how is signal getting to OBS?


----------



## Rick Collins (May 24, 2021)

there is a small box for the copy right guard. it goes in as HDMI and out with USB,(or whatever it has in the laptop).


----------



## halenono (May 24, 2021)

If you are getting audio from the Roland mixer out to the preview monitor, then it sounds like the audio is getting lost somewhere between the HDMI encoder box and your stream to Facebook. What model of HDMI encoder are you using? If you monitor the input on a piece of software other than OBS, such as VLC, does it play with sound? Are you getting any evidence of incoming audio in OBS (does the audio signal bar move in the Audio mixer in OBS)? If you are getting audio into OBS, make sure it is being sent out to Track 1 which will go out with your livestream (click on the gear icon next to the source in the Audio Mixer and choose Advanced Audio Properties).


----------



## Rick Collins (May 25, 2021)

halenono said:


> If you are getting audio from the Roland mixer out to the preview monitor, then it sounds like the audio is getting lost somewhere between the HDMI encoder box and your stream to Facebook. What model of HDMI encoder are you using? If you monitor the input on a piece of software other than OBS, such as VLC, does it play with sound? Are you getting any evidence of incoming audio in OBS (does the audio signal bar move in the Audio mixer in OBS)? If you are getting audio into OBS, make sure it is being sent out to Track 1 which will go out with your livestream (click on the gear icon next to the source in the Audio Mixer and choose Advanced Audio Properties).


----------



## Rick Collins (May 25, 2021)

This is the incident we have.


----------



## halenono (May 25, 2021)

It doesn't look like there is anything peculiar about that capture device, so your OBS computer should recognize it as an input device and you can add it to the input sources in OBS. There does appear to be a utility from StarTech that you can download to adjust settings.

Try the other steps I suggested as well if you are still having issues getting the audio to your stream.


----------



## LesWilson (May 27, 2021)

Windows computers aside, a blue screen in the video world is the universal indicator of "Hey, I ain't got no stinking video signal!". The Roland switcher supports the usual two outputs of a switcher: Program and Preview. The controls on the Roland let you select which HDMI input goes to Program and which goes to Preview. It embeds the incoming analog audio into both of those outputs. 

If your "Preview" monitor has audio, then the Roland switcher is properly embedding the analog audio into the HDMI video from the camera and sending it "downstream". Unless there's a separate setting on the Roland for audio embedding (I doubt it), I'd assume your program HDMI output is also getting audio. A simple test is to plug your PREVIEW monitor into the PROGRAM output of the switcher and see if you are getting video and audio. If you are not, then you know to look at the Roland settings or possibly send it in for repair.

If you are in fact getting video and audio in the PROGRAM output from the switcher, it sounds like it then goes into a USB video interface box that converts the HDMI signal to look like a USB webcam to the laptop. I am allergic to Windows so I can't guide you on that but on the Macintosh, there is an audio control panel that lets you choose the default audio input. I'd make sure I have the audio input set to use the USB input and then make sure OBS is set to use the USB device for audio.

If your USB video interface is working, you may find that somehow OBS and the Roland switcher are set to different video modes. Devices like monitors and video interfaces support a range of modes and typically automatically adapt to the incoming signal. Your Roland switcher supports 1080p, 1080i and 720p HDMI modes. On a low end switcher like yours, this is a global setting that will apply to all inputs and outputs. Your camera must be set to output what your Roland is set at. Your video interface has a set of modes it supports. You might have set the Roland to a mode that your interface does not support. Pretty much everything these days will work with 720p so you could start by setting OBS, Sony and Roland to 720p and see if that gets you back.


----------



## TheaterEd (May 27, 2021)

This sounds like an OBS problem to me. Every time we connect our Atem we need to go into the obs settings to turn off the sound and then turn it back on again.


----------



## Rick Collins (Dec 15, 2022)

OK, as you can see by the date, we got the Live feed going . Now they want to go with 2 cameras. We have a Roland V-1HD video switcher and would like to use a Panasonic AG-DVC30P camera as a 2nd camera. The output for this camera has a IEEE 1394 4 pin, plug coming out and I need it to go to a HDMI for the switcher. I've looked for somekind a cable that will switch over with no luck. Anybody have an Idea ????


----------



## NickVon (Dec 15, 2022)

There is no such thing as a firewire 1394 connector to video. It is designed to specifically interface with a computer. You would need a Firewire 1394 connector on a computer. OLD high end switchers from 15 years ago probably had firewire inputs (back when 720p was state of the art), But it was a very high level connection at the time. When the 1394 connector was on a consumer camera, it was primarily just used as a "video ingest" link, and not actually for streaming video.

1394 also I think only supports 720p streaming.

I know we always try to use what we have and pinch every penny, but a decent handy cam with hdmi out can be had for a couple hundred bucks used.


----------



## LesWilson (Dec 15, 2022)

Just to add to what @NickVon said, that camera is so old that you could probably by something used with an HDMI connector for the money you would waste trying to connect the DVC30P camera. I had that camera back in the day. The only output for input to a switcher is the composite output. So you'd be upconverting an interlaced standard definition signal to HD. I've done that with cameras that cost $20K that had $20K lenses and it still wasn't great. From a cheap camera like your Panny, it's going to be ugly.


----------



## Rick Collins (Dec 16, 2022)

Thank You both for the input. Not quite what I wanted to hear, But Live and Learn. Now if I can find somebody to buy this camera.. LOL


----------



## jtweigandt (Dec 16, 2022)

Rick Collins said:


> OK, as you can see by the date, we got the Live feed going . Now they want to go with 2 cameras. We have a Roland V-1HD video switcher and would like to use a Panasonic AG-DVC30P camera as a 2nd camera. The output for this camera has a IEEE 1394 4 pin, plug coming out and I need it to go to a HDMI for the switcher. I've looked for somekind a cable that will switch over with no luck. Anybody have an Idea ????


When the micro hdmi jack went out on our camcorder that we use to feed our stage monitors, I dug and found out that the audio out port was actually one of those composite vid and audio jacks 1/8 in?? Had to set a setting on the camera to switch it over, and was able to get composite video and audio out the jack on one of the cheap 1/8 to multi RCA cables. From there a composite to HDMI thingie, and into my box that converts to QAM to send to the coax to all the TV's in dressing room and backstage.  So if you have the composite out option, you can get there rather cheaply... picture quality?? but get there. EDIT!!! I just checked an online manual, and you do have the 1/8 composite cable option. It's listed in accessories, but they will be on ebay and amazon. I have read on the rasp pi forums that there may be 2 different pinout versions of composite cables, so you might need to dig to see, or take a chance on compatibility. An old TV will tell you in an instant how you did. But the cable should be 6 to 8 bucks and a composite to hdmi under 20 bucks.


----------

